# Best RDTA for flavour



## Hiro (9/6/17)

I currently have a Goon 22mm RDA, so looking get a RDTA as well for convenience.
Which 24mm should I be looking at getting for the best flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/6/17)

Hiro said:


> I currently have a Goon 22mm RDA, so looking get a RDTA as well for convenience.
> Which 24mm should I be looking at getting for the best flavour?


My top 3 rdtas: in no specific order of preference:

- Limitless Plus RDTA 
- Avocado 24 (not the bottom airflow version)
- Limitless Gold RDTA 

In addition to having super flavour, all 3 are very easy to live with on a daily basis. Easy to build on and straight forward to wick.

In addition, the limitless plus and avo 24 support single coil which is rad!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

Hi @Hiro 

I haven't tried many RDTAs but will second @Yiannaki above on the Avo 24
It was him that recommended I get one and I have had nothing but wonderful flavour and reliability from it for a few months now

will post a pic shortly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (9/6/17)

What is this Yoga E Liquids I see as your profile pic @Yiannaki ??  Is that famous tennis biscuit juice part of the range????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

Here is my Avo24 @Hiro on the rx200. It has a dual coil inside. Nothing fancy. 

Very deep rich flavour. 

I just wish the tank part was a bit bigger. It goes through juice quite fast

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hiro (9/6/17)

Ok so thus far the Avo24 in the lead. Lol! 
Thanks @Yiannaki and @Silver for the input. I will definitely look at the Limitless and Avo24 options.
My only worry is the re-wicking procedure as well.
Any one have any input about the Coilart Azeroth and the VGOD RDTA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

Hiro said:


> Ok so thus far the Avo24 in the lead. Lol!
> Thanks @Yiannaki and @Silver for the input. I will definitely look at the Limitless and Avo24 options.
> My only worry is the re-wicking procedure as well.
> Any one have any input about the Coilart Azeroth and the VGOD RDTA?



It's not difficult at all to rewick the Avo24 @Hiro
You just make the cotton longer so it goes down the juice holes and dangles a bit into the tank part.
Some guys say put the wick so it just enters the hole and doesn't dangle down - but I dangle my wicks about 5mm into the tank part (about a third of the way down the tank part) and I have never had a problem. I rewick about every 20-30ml of juice so its not a mission at all. Works very nicely for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (9/6/17)

I've got the azeroth and its my every day vape. Coil placement is crucial because that can literally take you from no flavourful to tons of flavor. 

I'm happy with it but haven't tried any of the others to be able to compare.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nite (9/6/17)

Hiro said:


> My only worry is the re-wicking procedure as well.



I currently have an Avo24 like @Silver and I must say once you get the hang of rewicking them it's really easy (and I'm as unexperienced as they get with this sort of thing). @Trashcanman3284 was also kind enough to give me his old Limitless Plus and while I find the Avo to be a bit easier to rewick for myself the Limitless isn't far behind in ease. Following Youtube link is how I currently wick both, not because it's the best method but mostly due to me not having a decent set of tweazers to push the wick down into the tank and also because it's working really well for me.

As for flavour the Avo is my current favourite in single coil mode

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/17)

NarBA RDTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bizkuit (9/6/17)

+1 for the Avo 24, second in line is the combo RDTA from IJoy, 3rd would be the azeroth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (9/6/17)

I agree with the Avo 24, very good flavour, especially with a dual setup, only downside is the tank empties super fast. The Merlin RDTA is also brilliant for flavour, large deck so fitting claptons or aliens is pretty easy, larger tank so don't need to refill quite as often. Absolutely zero leaking and easy to fill with great airflow options. Currently my go to RDTA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

JB1987 said:


> I agree with the Avo 24, very good flavour, especially with a dual setup, only downside is the tank empties super fast. The Merlin RDTA is also brilliant for flavour, large deck so fitting claptons or aliens is pretty easy, larger tank so don't need to refill quite as often. Absolutely zero leaking and easy to fill with great airflow options. Currently my go to RDTA.



My ears are perked up there on the Merlin @JB1987 - thanks for the insights

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (9/6/17)

Silver said:


> My ears are perked up there on the Merlin @JB1987 - thanks for the insights



It really is a well built and designed RDTA @Silver , I've never had any leaking, even laying it flat on it's side. It has a very smooth draw as well. A possible con for some would be that you can't use your own driptip, but I find the standard one very comfortable and it doesn't get hot. Oh and it looks gorgeous

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

JB1987 said:


> It really is a well built and designed RDTA @Silver , I've never had any leaking, even laying it flat on it's side. It has a very smooth draw as well. A possible con for some would be that you can't use your own driptip, but I find the standard one very comfortable and it doesn't get hot. Oh and it looks gorgeous



Sounds great @JB1987 
Please post us a nice photo when you get a chance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hiro (9/6/17)

Some awesome advice guys. Now I'm even more confused. LOL! 
Nevertheless keep the reviews coming. 
Post some pics also if you can...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/6/17)

Im enjoying my Combo RTDA from ijoy alot. Great flavor with dual build using nichrome 22ga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gilly (9/6/17)

I currently have an Avo 24 (not bottom airflow) and the flavour is amazing. Once I hit the wicking correctly it just been awesome.
Its going through juice quickly (dual coil system) but I guess that's one of the reason the flavour is so good.
I'm using The Coil Company - Nano Fused Clapton (8 wraps - 3mm) Coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr.T (9/6/17)

I see lots of mention of the Avo 24 so hopefully you guys can clarify what the difference is between the botton flow edition and the... other one?
Which one is better? Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bizkuit (9/6/17)

Mr.T said:


> I see lots of mention of the Avo 24 so hopefully you guys can clarify what the difference is between the botton flow edition and the... other one?
> Which one is better? Thanks



I haven't tried the bottum airflow avo but from what I have gathered filling the tank is a pain in the ass and the flavor is less potent than the OG avo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (9/6/17)

Original Avocado's for the win... Avo G's and Avo 24's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail (9/6/17)

All in 1 for flavor, ease of building, ease of filling has to be the Augvape Merlin RDTA, it looks awesome too. Cons are you can't use your own drip tip coz the provided chuff cap serves as the fill port cap, very easy to wick but if you're used to combing and thinning your cotton, lose the habit or you will get leaks, it has a humongous wick slot on each side of the deck so 2 wick tails share 1 slot, simply snip and tuck making sure the entire slot is covered, if done right (which is very easy) you'll struggle to get a dry hit even at 200+ watts. It also has a tiny pressure release hole so when you fill, the pressure won't force juice up and out the wick ports. Also it's very well priced

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

Hiro said:


> I currently have a Goon 22mm RDA, so looking get a RDTA as well for convenience.
> Which 24mm should I be looking at getting for the best flavour?


Though I own a Nectar and a Gaia my favorite for flavor is my Ivogo Rock.Although it is flawed in the coil clamping design the flavor is well worth the patience.That I got it for 14 usd at FT makes up for any flaw IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai (10/6/17)

Stick your Goon 22 on a VT inbox with a bf pin and never look back

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mark121m (10/6/17)

RDTA for flavour

I've had the limitless and plus 
Then changed to the Azeroth.

Loads of airflow.
Amazing flavour. 
Havent tested the Skyhook by smok as yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott (10/6/17)

Hiro said:


> I currently have a Goon 22mm RDA, so looking get a RDTA as well for convenience.
> Which 24mm should I be looking at getting for the best flavour?


I want

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scott (10/6/17)

Scott said:


> I want


Sorry I want to throw in the Griffin 25 which has superb juice capacity and awesome flavour. Piece of cake to build on as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (10/6/17)

Can I throw in the Medusa too. 

Easy enough to build on, 3ml tank (less once the cotton is in there) 

Main gotcha is the sealing lip catches on bigger builds. 

Awesome flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Mr.T said:


> I see lots of mention of the Avo 24 so hopefully you guys can clarify what the difference is between the botton flow edition and the... other one?
> Which one is better? Thanks



@Yiannaki 
Please can you explain to @Mr.T what the difference is between the top and bottom airflow Avo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (10/6/17)

Mr.T said:


> I see lots of mention of the Avo 24 so hopefully you guys can clarify what the difference is between the botton flow edition and the... other one?
> Which one is better? Thanks


This is just my personal opinion but I think the avo 24 (non bottom airflow) is better than the bottom airflow version.

For the following reasons:

- build quality of the original is better by a mile. Posts are flimsy on the bottom aiflow. Top cap literally falls off when it's juiced up so it's impractical.

- the juice feeding holes on the bottom airflow are completely stupid. It's essentially one massive gaping hole all around which means you'll have to pack it with cotton and it's going to Leak like crazy. 

- this leads into the third con: there is no juice fill port (unlike the original avo 24) so you will have to either take out one side of your wick or use a needle tip syringe to fill up. 

Hope this helps 

The bottom airflow avo may have slightly better flavour than the original 24 but with all the other issues I have with it, I would pick the original over and over again!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Yiannaki said:


> This is just my personal opinion but I think the avo 24 (non bottom airflow) is better than the bottom airflow version.
> 
> For the following reasons:
> 
> ...



Thanks @Yiannaki 
Very helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/6/17)

Merlin RDTA by far  I've tried out most but that Merlin is miles ahead of the rest.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/519092

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hiro (12/6/17)

Ok so i've narrowed it down judging from the feedback here to the Avo24 and the Merlin RDTA. I'm getting somewhere...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (12/6/17)

If I was looking at getting a RDTA, i would consider . . .
1) Alpine 
2) Merlin
3) Avo

Others love them but i would avoid the ijoy RDTAs (limitless/pluss/combo/classic/ect.) . . . No offence guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hiro (12/6/17)

Any reason you would recommend to avoid the ijoy RDTAs (limitless/pluss/combo/classic/ect.)?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr.T (12/6/17)

Yiannaki said:


> This is just my personal opinion but I think the avo 24 (non bottom airflow) is better than the bottom airflow version.
> 
> For the following reasons:



Thanks for the info Yiannaki. Now to try and find one so I can give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> .....
> ..... i would avoid the ijoy RDTAs (limitless/pluss/combo/classic/ect.) . . . No offence guys



Why?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (12/6/17)

Also try the vgod pro rdta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/6/17)

Love my Avo's.....also use iJoy RDTA 5 daily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (12/6/17)

SAVaper said:


> Why?



Just like the Crius and Griffin were fantastic at there time, there are "superior" RTAs avaliable today at the same price point, I feel the same about the ijoy RDTAs (they definitely influenced most rdtas avaliable today), the main issue I had with it was build quality,

- Delrin top cap is very thin, over time the threads stopped catching when warm (the aftermarket caps are better)

- its a painted atty, didnt hold up

Just my opinion, not knocking anyone who loves there's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## stevie g (12/6/17)

The Ijoy RDTA5 looks promising. I handled one today and they are very well built. Quality is much higher than the older Limitless RDTAs. 

Didn't vape on it so can't comment on flavor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (12/6/17)

stevie g said:


> The Ijoy RDTA5 looks promising. I handled one today and they are very well built. Quality is much higher than the older Limitless RDTAs.
> 
> Didn't vape on it so can't comment on flavor



Good to hear!


----------



## playa4life (13/6/17)

I've also been looking into getting an RDTA. Anyone have any experience with the VandyVape Perseus RDTA?
Also, I found this review. Can you hardened RDTA users comment on some of these?
http://guidetovaping.com/2017/03/18/top-10-best-rdta-in-2017/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Just like the Crius and Griffin were fantastic at there time, there are "superior" RTAs avaliable today at the same price point, I feel the same about the ijoy RDTAs (they definitely influenced most rdtas avaliable today), the main issue I had with it was build quality,
> 
> - Delrin top cap is very thin, over time the threads stopped catching when warm (the aftermarket caps are better)
> 
> ...



I have had my limitless plus RDTA now since Feb and I use it daily. I have no issues with build quality.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Quakes (14/6/17)

SAVaper said:


> I have had my limitless plus RDTA now since Feb and I use it daily. I have no issues with build quality.


I agree, I'm using my Limiteless RDTA (First one) everyday since Last years VapeCon and still loving it. My wife use the Limiteless Clasic also with no issues at all.
I'm a big fan of the Limitless RDTA's.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Igsaan (14/6/17)

So I recently move to the avocado 24 (not the bottom airflow version) 
It's great I think best RDTA for flavor.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hiro (21/6/17)

I've decided on the Merlin RDTA. I like the big build deck, the big tank and the fact that it gives off great flavour.
Now just to find one... 
Anyone who can point me in the right direction as to who has stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (21/6/17)

playa4life said:


> I've also been looking into getting an RDTA. Anyone have any experience with the VandyVape Perseus RDTA?
> Also, I found this review. Can you hardened RDTA users comment on some of these?
> http://guidetovaping.com/2017/03/18/top-10-best-rdta-in-2017/



Firstly I am die hard Avo fan and in all honesty after trying my buddies the other day....I am seriously considering getting me one as.my daily over the avo. It could be the fact that Vandy vape was started by the the guy that came up with the design for the avo but it is seriously dn good....all the little niggles one might have had with the avo 24 OG were corrected...throw in 3 ultem drip tips and a top cap that actually locks for safety awesome build quality on the atty itself and u are onto a winner....the only gripe I have is the fill hole is arkward to get to but this is an easy fix with a unicorn bottle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZeeRSA (21/6/17)

If you can find one, I would highly recommend the OBS Frost Wyrm.

No leaking at all, easy to wick, decent size build deck and awesome flavour. It is top airflow, so can get a bit noisy when using it with the airflow full open, but allows for a cooler vape with bigger builds.

Been using mine for a few months, and really impressed by it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelus (21/6/17)

Interesting thread and awsome that pay day is coming yayyyyyy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (21/6/17)

Hiro said:


> I've decided on the Merlin RDTA. I like the big build deck, the big tank and the fact that it gives off great flavour.
> Now just to find one...
> Anyone who can point me in the right direction as to who has stock?


https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT546/Merlin RDTA ## NEW ## there you go bud, also I've recently tried the OBS Crius RDTA and I must say I was impressed, the deck is amazing, check it out here https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT549/Authentic OBS Crius RDTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay (3/7/17)

I've recently bought a Medusa reborn RDTA it is quite amazing in flavour and build. What made me choose it over an Avo was the fact that there's no glass to be broken. It's essentially and RDA with 3.5ml well, but also no leaking. There's a squonk pin also included in the pack

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Cuzzie (3/7/17)

Hey Guys,

I have an Avo24mm and i must say - This Little RDTA smokes real good considering its size.
Taste is unbelievable too. Everyone should own one.

Only downside is that you cant go big on builds.
Especially if you have the side airflow edition.
The wick holes are ridiculously small.

If flavor is what you looking for i would Recommend an RDA.
Havent Puffed the Avo since i got the Troll 25mm.
If you worried about constantly refilling - Just make your wicks bigger. I get around 10 - 15 fat pulls once lekker moist.

Hope this helps anyone in need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (19/7/17)

CeeJay said:


> I've recently bought a Medusa reborn RDTA


@CeeJay can you compare Medusa of first edition and Medusa Reborn?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (20/7/17)

No, unfortunately I can't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (20/7/17)

I have had the Serpent Mini RDTA for about a week now. 
I just could not imagine the flavour being as great as it is.
Well proportioned build deck/wick holes/airflow, and I'm having a real hard time shutting up about it.

The only downside you may see is that it's 22mm and single coil, which is not everyone's cuppa tea. 
I use it on my single 18650 kbox-mini work-horse, so it sits flush, battery lasts and flavour is off the charts (in my frame of reference)

My other RDTA, the limitless classic is great for clouds, so far. 
I still need to spend more time with it to get my coil position and size optimised.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/7/17)

i would say dnv-split atty due to its shortness. Very tastefull wet vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (20/7/17)

Avocado 24mm for me with ni80 kidney puncher wire

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/7/17)

I have never owned a RDTA as I have stuck to RTAs. I have had 11 RTAs since October 16.

I hear the VGOD is the best from a highly experienced vaper. 

Have a look at this RDTA showdown. Ambitionz Vaper is very trustworthy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SCHNITZER-ZA (21/8/17)

The Mad Hatter RDTA is not bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

This is my choice for flavour:





The Oumier Maximus Max RDTA.
I have mine on my Therion 75C and it is just awesome

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (22/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> This is my choice for flavour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can vouch for this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MK_AHMED (22/8/17)

Ijoy RDTA 5s has good flavour. Cons is juice capacity (2.6ml) but fortunately it has a centre fill port . Uses 810 drip tips too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I have never owned a RDTA as I have stuck to RTAs. I have had 11 RTAs since October 16.
> 
> I hear the VGOD is the best from a highly experienced vaper.
> 
> Have a look at this RDTA showdown. Ambitionz Vaper is very trustworthy.




And the Avo doesn't even feature! 

I have the VGod, Azeroth and Limitless plus (and Avo).

Vgod wins hands down and I use it for me daily travel. Azeroth is good, but I prefer the VGod.
Limitless I use least as it is not as good as the other two - a bit "basic"...

For a 22, I use the Serpent Mini RDTA - fantastic single coil RDTA and perfect on a Pico!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sheryl (24/8/17)

Hope this is the right thread... I recently bought the Serpent 22mm RDTA. First coil and wicking I got right, had no issues, then I did my husband's. The same juice tastes COMPLETELY different in each tank. So we've re-wicked a couple of times to get it right. Now we're out of cotton...why do we have to fork out so much for cotton? Anyway, today, my tank is starting to give off an extremely burnt taste. Do I put in a new coil? How often do I put in a new coil, and how often should we re-wick normally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/17)

Sheryl said:


> Hope this is the right thread... I recently bought the Serpent 22mm RDTA. First coil and wicking I got right, had no issues, then I did my husband's. The same juice tastes COMPLETELY different in each tank. So we've re-wicked a couple of times to get it right. Now we're out of cotton...why do we have to fork out so much for cotton? Anyway, today, my tank is starting to give off an extremely burnt taste. Do I put in a new coil? How often do I put in a new coil, and how often should we re-wick normally.


Do you dry burn and clean the coil after removing the old wick and before re-wicking? Coil life depends largely on personal preference, but it can last for months. Re-wicking depends on the type of juice (sweeter juices clog up the coil and wick much faster), volume vaped and personal preference. Some like to re-wick daily or every second day, some once a week, etcetera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/8/17)

Sheryl said:


> Hope this is the right thread... I recently bought the Serpent 22mm RDTA. First coil and wicking I got right, had no issues, then I did my husband's. The same juice tastes COMPLETELY different in each tank. So we've re-wicked a couple of times to get it right. Now we're out of cotton...why do we have to fork out so much for cotton? Anyway, today, my tank is starting to give off an extremely burnt taste. Do I put in a new coil? How often do I put in a new coil, and how often should we re-wick normally.



I would change both the coil and wick. I normally change mine weekly because I vape for flavour, and an old coil or wick diminishes the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

